# herp season well on way in east vic



## ReptilianGuy (Sep 30, 2009)

hey all. been noticing the increasing rise of road kill herps on our main roads here in gippsland over the last couple weeks. so after seeing some more on the road after all the rain and flood water and 2 warm days cass (shnakeygirl) and i went to our localwet land and came by this lil guy and a red belly that slipped into the water rather quick. so here's the copperhead we found.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 30, 2009)

Such beautiful snakes Copperheads, nice pics


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Sep 30, 2009)

cheers, they are,first living elapid i've found since moving to vic, much more beautiful and amazing when alive... so hopefully a good start to a good herp season


----------



## garycahill (Sep 30, 2009)

You should come down to Mary Creek in the north of Melb some time ReptilianGuy.
Heaps of Tigers, few Browns & RBBS if you are lucky. 
I haven't found a Copperhead there yet, not to say that there are none though. 
Healthy frog & skink populations along there, so the elapids arn't too far behind.
There is also a juvie Lacey in one section. 
Pretty much guarantee that it has been released or escaped, as it is way too far west & out of it's normal range.
It is a dark Vic form though.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 1, 2009)

Great find, Copperheads they are one of the snake i need to find before it starts to come around to Winter again.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 1, 2009)

nice looking snake, love copperheads, tim, do you get them in your area? if not head more to the blue mountains, I have seen pics of nice ones found there.


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 1, 2009)

What time did you find him? Looks like it's at night.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 1, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice looking snake, love copperheads, tim, do you get them in your area? if not head more to the blue mountains, I have seen pics of nice ones found there.


Nah Ryan, not found near my area, Yea i will have to head down there, since i have allready been to the Blue Mountains once this year and know the way to get there.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice pics, copperheads are usually out before other snakes around here.
I was called out to one this morning, and one last week.
The season has finally arrived.
You and Cass should come down the peninsula sometime.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice find with the copperhead.
A couple of weeks ago during the unusually warm spell I saw quite a few RBB's in east Gippsland and a stack of Tigers (well 10 in 2 hours) along the Yarra here in Melbourne. Went out yesterday morning and only saw 3....all very wary. Am trying unsuccesfully to do some video stuff.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, I am looking forward to your videos Greg. if they are half the quality of your pics they will be great.
Here is the little guy from this morning.
Cheers


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks guys, it was 6pm by the waters edge were it was found...
we're actually on our way to t/ville for a week and will be doin some serious herping in my fave spots up there... cass is wanting to see a mulga and taipan while we're up there and i want shots of a resident blue bellied GTS population i know of... oh and the monitors to... 
haven't beento merri ck yet but have gone to the yarra a few times only to find bats birds and skinks... will definetely try it one day this season...

anyway will add pics as we get them and have time and range. l8r till then


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Oct 2, 2009)

day 1. good start for NQ herping with this lil yellow spot monitor


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 2, 2009)

Good job mate finding that one. I saw a doco in TV not so long ago on how they are becoming harder to find due to them eating cane toads.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice _Varanus panoptes, _Red-Ink i watched the same documentry.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 2, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Nice _Varanus panoptes, _Red-Ink i watched the same documentry.
> Thanks Tim.


 
Yeah it was a very interesting doco but very sad as well with what's happening up there.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Oct 2, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> Good job mate finding that one. I saw a doco in TV not so long ago on how they are becoming harder to find due to them eating cane toads.


 

wouldn't pass on it as it is true, just a matter of local knowledge and dumb luck as i was not expecting to find one where we were and a tourist actually pointed this one out for us so felt a lil silly... but was good encounter and for cass's first monitor encounter she was pretty extatic and happy...


----------



## Ravyk (Oct 5, 2009)

Just finished a holiday across the south western/north western of Vic.

Saw a few lizards on the sides of the road, not many dead which was good. Saw a bearded dragon and three shingle backs [all of which we had to brake hard or swerve to miss] alive on/on the side of the road.

This was the last one we saw [very lucky indeed, if I hadn't spotted him he'd have been run over]


----------

